# Database Discussions > MDX and Analysis Services >  Deploying Excel Localcube

## TomGao

Hi friends,

Whenever I have created a local cube and have created an excel report from the local cube and after I send this report + the local cube to a client. I find that they often save the report + local cube to a different directory. 

The problem is that the excel actually stores an absolute location that points to the cube. So when I've created the cube on my computer it could be c:\my.cub but when the client has unziped the report it could be in d:\reports\jan\my.cub . as a result Excel often complains of not being able to find the cube.

What can I do about this ?

Thanks
Tom

----------

